# Time on the instrument panel display??



## F30xD (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey ~
I know the coordinates that come out this time on the instrument panel as shown below right?

My car is a 13 Year F30 xDrive ..

Hey ~
Ich weiß, dass die Koordinaten, die dieses Mal auf dem Armaturenbrett heraus, wie unten rechts dargestellt?

Mein Auto ist ein 13 Jahr F30 xDrive ..

***9733;Please check the links below image
(Überprüfen Sie bitte die unten aufgeführten Links Bild)

http://blog.naver.com/lmc7952/220230422235


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F30xD said:


> Hey ~
> I know the coordinates that come out this time on the instrument panel as shown below right?
> 
> My car is a 13 Year F30 xDrive ..
> ...


What do you mean by coordinates? What is it you want to do with the Kombi Time display?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Verstehe überhaupt nichts was meinst Du damit



F30xD said:


> Hey ~
> I know the coordinates that come out this time on the instrument panel as shown below right?
> 
> My car is a 13 Year F30 xDrive ..
> ...


----------



## F30xD (Feb 23, 2014)

I mean, the following coding coordinates are wondering
Please note the red circle on the link below

(Ich meine, sind die folgenden Codierung Koordinaten fragen
Bitte beachten Sie den roten Kreis auf den untenstehenden Link)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You want to move the clock inside the BC Cluster display?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hsk1610 (Dec 14, 2013)

Stumbled onto this by accident. Funny how he wants his clock moved into the middle, while I've been searching to move the clock to the lower right. LOL.


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone knows the option to move the clock to the right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ypt said:


> Anyone knows the option to move the clock to the right?


KOMBI => BASISANZEIGE_VARIANTE	= aktiv


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> KOMBI => BASISANZEIGE_VARIANTE	= aktiv


Thanks!

But my kombi doesnt have that option...

Maybe i need to update kombi firmware/software :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ypt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But my kombi doesnt have that option...
> 
> Maybe i need to update kombi firmware/software :thumbup:


Maybe so. You need at least 54.3 Firmware. What is your I-Step Current?


----------

